# Lymecyline.. Acne



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

Just started a new acne treatment as i have a had a big breakout ;( I used to be on Eroythmcin (Or soemthing like that) 500mg daily with a zinc topical lotion but this stopped working completely, my doctor said she thinks over the 2 years i have just built up a resistance to it.

Just strared Limecyline (spelling?) 208 1 a day. Big tablets, anyone else tried these? I really hope i see a good idfference, up to a mont to try them out see if they work on me. :confused1:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i rely on pure vitamin A and b vits plenty of clean habits to keep my acne at bay. mind you mine is testosterone induced. Ive used that ethromycin stuff didnt do anything for me ended up selling it to a load of chavs as some pills. if your acne is age induced it may clear with time. dont burst your spots as this will cause scars. I found the clearasil face wash works really good too, also ketecanazole is good.


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive been prescribed oxytetracycline and was on it for 3 months and all it did was seem to make me have more outbreaks of acne... mmm ive been off it for a little and managed but i probably should go see the quack again for something stronger...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

acne norm gets worse before it gets better with medications. if its real bad and its cystic or acne vulgaris try get some accutane.


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

I got prescribed limecycline and it worked reasonably well for about 6 months -after this I went onto minocycline which has been much better.

although with both if I stop taking it for about a week the acne starts to come back


----------

